# Grizzly G1019Z bandsaw?



## ChrisN (Jul 26, 2014)

I found a Grizzly G1019Z band saw on Craigslist. Supposedly it's in like new condition with two new blades, but the model is old - introduced in 1998 or thereabouts as far as I can tell. Is it a good buy for $350? He says he can't go any lower than that.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd pass. You can get an older Delta or Rockwell etc. for the same money if you wait and it will be a better saw. $350 for a older used 14" Griz is not a great deal IMO no matter the condition.

Old Delta = good.

Old Grizzly = not so good usually unless it's a steal and $350 is not a steal for that saw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2014)

The price isn't great but it is a fair asking price if it is in the condition that he claims. 2 new blades sounds good but what brand are they. This is a way to get a bandsaw, if you don't have one, for relatively cheap. It is a decent saw that is upgradable in many ways like a riser block for greater resaw height, better guides, etc. not a bad saw but I would want to beef up the stand, it is just a bolt together stamped steel stand. It will work but I would want to stiffen it or just replace it. For a pen maker it is probably all the saw you would ever need, and you could upgrade it if your needs changed. Not a heavy duty saw but usable. Parts would also be easy to get for that saw. $350 for a decent band saw ready to go, not to bad. IMO.


----------

